# concerned about Experience



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've been using this herbal product called Experience by Awareness Corporation for about 3 years. It has several ingredients but the thing I'm most concerned about is that it has rhubarb root in it and I've just learned it is an irritant laxative like senna. I'm very concerned that I've done damage to my colon and I'm slowly weaning myself off of it. Several people on the Constipation board use it and have used it to get off of senna. I would appreciate any comments on this product and/or herb. Thank you, Tiss


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi TissI hope I'm not too late...I just reg. on here today. You don't have to worry...I actually sell the product and it is not harmful. How many do you take a day? If you have been taking it for 3 years now your colon must be totally clear now.Experience is to be taken for 6 months to a year ...one to three caps a day, then after that its just maintance. The person that introduced you to the product should of told you that.If you find it too harsh you can cut it right down to half a caps in hot water...like a tea with honey. If you need more info don't hesitate to contact me. My web site is http://www.getenergy.awarenesslife.com Suki


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Noone ever told me to only use it for 6months to a year. I am concerned about the rhubarb root. I use 1/2 to 1 capsule at night and make it into a tea with hot water. Do you think it's OK to continue to use??


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi,I've never heard that about rhubarb root...where did you hear that from? You don't have to take it everyday now, but you do use small amounts so there is no harm. Do you go to the bathroom three times a day now? Drink lots of water? Have a well balanced diet?, and exercise? Are you taking any of the other products? I know 20 question, ay? LOL! I just want to know alittle more about you. You can e-mail me too if you like. Suki


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Suki, Go the the "hop to" at the bottom and go "constipation". I've bumped up the most recent post on Experience by someone named "Lesa". There is a person who has posted on this topic and they maintain that the rhubarb root is as bad as senna and other irritants.


----------

